# No way to hide the bottom bar in CM9?



## badnat

This is really killing me. I've hardly been using my touchpad for the past few days because of this...


----------



## Brawlking

Not sure what your issue is here. My bottom bar hides when appropriate, such as when I watch a movie, or play a game. Do you want the bar hidden permanently?


----------



## rohan

It doesn't "hide" but the buttons get replaced with unobtrusive dots. Its just the way the OS is made. I'm not sure you can hide them.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

How could something so trivial be causing you not to use your TP???


----------



## Brawlking

rohan said:


> It doesn't "hide" but the buttons get replaced with unobtrusive dots. Its just the way the OS is made. I'm not sure you can hide them.


Mine hides completely, there is no visible bar at the bottom when I watch a movie or play a game.


----------



## Jok3sta

i use moboplayer and mine doesnt hide when watching a movie

Tapatalkin in from my ICS equipped Touchpad


----------



## badnat

rohan said:


> i use moboplayer and mine doesnt hide when watching a movie


I use MX, and yeah, that's one of my two main grips... video that isn't fullscreen. My other major problem is my previously perfect manga viewing is not so perfect anymore. The bottom bar reduces the screen real estate just enough so that text is a little too hard to read now (besides the bar's very presence being annoying).


----------



## badnat

Brawlking said:


> Mine hides completely, there is no visible bar at the bottom when I watch a movie or play a game.


The problem is the bar *doesn't* hide for me, at all. (I don't count the bar "fading" but still being present as being hidden... if that's what you mean) I wonder why we're having different experiences...?


----------



## slightsanity

Yep mine doesn't hide at all on apps that are supposed to be fullscreen, I have noticed it turn in to the dots when in gallery.

Hopefully the devs are able to add a custom software button in the next update to minimize it and bring it back up with the home button like in CM7.


----------



## scrizz

omg the QQ.
just use CM7 then, you can still use that


----------



## badnat

scrizz said:


> omg the QQ.
> just use CM7 then, you can still use that


Not QQ, just pointing out a problem I don't see anyone else mentioning. Since I use my touchpad primarily as a media consumption device and am extrremely anal about these kinds of things... It's important to _me_.


----------



## scrizz

well it's a problem for you.
So you're gonna need to contact google or something lol.
this is present in all ICS devices so :/

idk use CM7 until someone comes up with something to solve that.
I'm sure someone will.


----------



## badnat

scrizz said:


> this is present in all ICS devices so :/


Well that sucks. =/


----------



## MatthewSM

OMG QQ!!!
What's the big deal? I like the bottom bar, barely noticeable.


----------



## badnat

MatthewSM said:


> OMG QQ!!!
> What's the big deal? I like the bottom bar, barely noticeable.


You probably have auto-hide off on your Windows taskbar. Don't speak to me.


----------



## scrizz

well i have no icons on my desktop or homescreen.


----------



## oswade

Unless your video is 4;3, this shouldn't matter right


----------



## badnat

oswade said:


> Unless your video is 4;3, this shouldn't matter right


Video is the lesser of my two main problems... and yes I tend to watch 4:3 shows and anime on the touchpad _because_ it fits the ratio perfectly. One of the reasons I love the touchpad.

I suppose I'll just go back to CM7 for the time being... sigh. I've lost count of how many times I've installed/reset/updated/set up CM7... I'm the one who has to do it for all 4 touchpads in the house, lol... Or maybe I'll just mess around on webOS for a while. For all its faults* it *doesn't have this problem.


----------



## minist

this really bugs me too, you're not alone! I watch vids and read comics on my tp, IMO the bars's an eyesore when trying to do either of these .

I've looked around and apparently it's a 'feature' in honeycomb too; there are a couple of apps for it, honeybar and hide bar, though neither are working for ICS. There's also an open issue on google regarding the permabar, haven't got the link to hand though.

Just a case of patience or reverting I think.


----------



## Pulser

Might be an idea if you want the ability to hide it, to look at CM7 code for SystemUI, and submit the suitable changes to gerrit.

This is a totally new build, it's not based on CM7, and it requires community contribution via gerrit to add these features.


----------



## pinesal

It has the same behavior as stock honeycomb. It's working as intended. Sorry you don't like it


----------



## funkyblue

It is annoying. Books in adiko have smaller text as I cannot remove the bar. Hopefully a mod comes soon and it can completely hide like CM7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dubi

I must admit the statusbar is quite annoying.
Remember that this is an Alpha version, so I'm sure at some point we will get that, in the meantime, I wrote a simple app that removes the bar.
In previous versions (2.2/3) you could kill the SystemUI process and "suspend" it (so it will not restart). This link explains how to do it


Code:


 [URL=http://android.serverbox.ch/?p=306]http://android.serverbox.ch/?p=306[/URL]

Unfortunately with ICS the ActiviyManager will always restart the SystemUI service (because is suppose to be a "critical" service







)


Code:


 [URL=http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=15408]http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=15408[/URL]

But, now that we have the option to build CM9 from source, we can do our own changes (even if Google doesn't like them), so I just did a quick change in the ActivityManager.java class to increase the time it will wait before restarting the SystemUI service.

With the new services.jar and the crappy tool to stop/start the service now I can decide if I want the annoying bar or not.

Here is a small video the app, and the link to download the services.jar / statusbartoggle.apk


Code:


http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/statusbartoggle.avi




Code:


http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ics_tp_cm9_statusbartoggle.zip

This is just a quick hack which works for me, don't expect to much from it, I know is ugly but it does the job (was a quick job anyway).
I'm sure we will get a proper solution from the CM guys


----------



## Executor

badnat said:


> You probably have auto-hide off on your Windows taskbar. Don't speak to me.


I don't get the spazzing over wasted space. Letterboxing has never bothered me, either with 16:9 video on 4:3 displays or vice versa, and I haven't used auto-hide since Windows 95. I was 12 and thought it was nifty, then I stopped caring. You should try it, it makes life easier.


----------



## beardedspoooon

This is just standard ICS. Instead of capacitive touch buttons, you have onscreen touch buttons that dim in certain situations, or go away completely (like when watching Netflix). Those buttons remain while playing games an other apps.

On the TouchPad, it behaves as expected for the most part. While using the Netflix app, the buttons and status bar dim, while watching full screen youtube videos, the buttons and status bar dim, what's the problem? If you don't like it, you're not going to like ICS. If it's a deal breaker, you can either mod it (or try to get someone to do it for you) or go back to CM7.


----------



## Dubi

come on guys, badnat has a point.
Even if is standard feature in ICS, is annoying not having the option to turn it off. 
Apps like adobe or alkido look better with those extra pixels at the bottom of the screen.

I known is a dirty hack but, so far, no app has complained because systemui was not running on my TP


----------



## Motoki

Dubi said:


> come on guys, badnat has a point.
> Even if is standard feature in ICS, is annoying not having the option to turn it off.
> Apps like adobe or alkido look better with those extra pixels at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> I known is a dirty hack but, so far, no app has complained because systemui was not running on my TP


Thanks for the hack, I will try it. And I agree that there is a point to people who don't want the status bar. Even if you are fine with it, I think we should have the option to remove it. Android is supposed to be all about flexibility and options. If you want things one fixed, set way no ifs ands or butts there is, ahem, that _other_ company for that.

*ETA: I tried out the above hack and it does indeed work for the default Trebuchet launcher that comes with CM9. I did notice that using alternative launchers like Touchwiz UX or ADW EX will restart the systemui. It also removed my wallpaper, but I can live with all that until we (hopefully!) get a more permanent solution.

*ETA Again. Okay spoke too soon. I noticed that it works when going into an app, but hitting the home button, which is pretty much the only way to back out of most apps without the bar, will take me back to the home screen (Trebuchet) and the bar will come back. So it seems like it works if you hit it once, then go to the app you want. Then once you are done and hit home the bar comes back. I guess that is probably how it was intended to work though?


----------



## Brawlking

badnat said:


> Video is the lesser of my two main problems... and yes I tend to watch 4:3 shows and anime on the touchpad _because_ it fits the ratio perfectly. One of the reasons I love the touchpad.
> 
> I suppose I'll just go back to CM7 for the time being... sigh. I've lost count of how many times I've installed/reset/updated/set up CM7... I'm the one who has to do it for all 4 touchpads in the house, lol... Or maybe I'll just mess around on webOS for a while. For all its faults* it *doesn't have this problem.


I use my TouchPad for a lot of video watching, so I tend to hit webOS for that since none of the Alphas so far have had video playback done as well as webOS. A minor inconvenience, but for everything else ICS works great.


----------



## Dubi

Motoki said:


> Thanks for the hack, I will try it. And I agree that there is a point to people who don't want the status bar. Even if you are fine with it, I think we should have the option to remove it. Android is supposed to be all about flexibility and options. If you want things one fixed, set way no ifs ands or butts there is, ahem, that _other_ company for that.
> 
> *ETA: I tried out the above hack and it does indeed work for the default Trebuchet launcher that comes with CM9. I did notice that using alternative launchers like Touchwiz UX or ADW EX will restart the systemui. It also removed my wallpaper, but I can live with all that until we (hopefully!) get a more permanent solution.
> 
> *ETA Again. Okay spoke too soon. I noticed that it works when going into an app, but hitting the home button, which is pretty much the only way to back out of most apps without the bar, will take me back to the home screen (Trebuchet) and the bar will come back. So it seems like it works if you hit it once, then go to the app you want. Then once you are done and hit home the bar comes back. I guess that is probably how it was intended to work though?


Did you replace the service.jar and reboot after that?

For me (using ADWLauncher) ifI kill the systemui with the simple app, it stays down, nothing will restart the service, I can open other apps and go back to the home and still there is no systemui running.
only way to the service up again is pressing the "start systemui".

you can test it with the terminal application, just
to kill the service just do:



Code:


<br />
su<br />
killall com.android.systemui<br />

the statusbar should disappear and it should remain like that even if you go to other programs or press hardware buttons.

to get the status bar again, restart the service with



Code:


<br />
am startservice -n com.android.systemui/.SystemUIService<br />

BTW, I'm using ButtonSavior to move around when the statusbar is off, and now that you mentioned, yes the wallpaper goes back to the default one but that's something "normal" due the aborted systemUI


----------



## minist

Motoki said:


> Thanks for the hack, I will try it. And I agree that there is a point to people who don't want the status bar. Even if you are fine with it, I think we should have the option to remove it. Android is supposed to be all about flexibility and options. If you want things one fixed, set way no ifs ands or butts there is, ahem, that _other_ company for that.
> 
> *ETA: I tried out the above hack and it does indeed work for the default Trebuchet launcher that comes with CM9. I did notice that using alternative launchers like Touchwiz UX or ADW EX will restart the systemui. It also removed my wallpaper, but I can live with all that until we (hopefully!) get a more permanent solution.
> 
> *ETA Again. Okay spoke too soon. I noticed that it works when going into an app, but hitting the home button, which is pretty much the only way to back out of most apps without the bar, will take me back to the home screen (Trebuchet) and the bar will come back. So it seems like it works if you hit it once, then go to the app you want. Then once you are done and hit home the bar comes back. I guess that is probably how it was intended to work though?


Don't forget to read the readme









The zip comes with a services.jar file that you need to use, then reboot.

From the readme:
_"use some filemanager (efs/root explorer) to replace rename services.jar (/system/framework) and replace it with the one included in here.
install the apk and run it.
first time it will aks for root because it needs permissions to kill the service.

if it doesnt work, put back the original services.jar"_

It works here, and I'm lovin' it.

[edit:beaten to it, doh]


----------



## Dubi

minist said:


> It works here, and I'm lovin' it.
> 
> [edit:beaten to it, doh]


----------



## badnat

@Dubi: Thanks a lot for your fix.







It should hold me over until an integrated solution occurs. *crosses fingers*


----------



## BR_Impulse

I used fullscreen a lot in CM7 as well, mainly while reading manga and for full screen video. Now the bar blocks a good bit of the screen when reading, but it's not too bad. Once an integrated solution comes, I'll be quite happy. Sidenote: It's hilarious that we're on the topic of hiding the status bar and right this second my statusbar just died and came back 10 seconds later lol.


----------



## uwndrd

Yep, i'm dreaming about an integrated solution of that problem too. The whole bar thing is just pathetic, Google should fire fire every person who is responsible for that nonsense. Every android tablet have 5+ point multitouch, and still they didn't make gestures and made that stupid fat black bar with just 3 buttons and a clock on it.


----------



## timtlm

I agree this would be a cool option to have. Google designed it this way with the idea that devices will have no hardware buttons, so having it visible at all times would be necessary. However, even just adding a show/hide option to the long press power menu would be cool. Obviously the touchpad has a hardware button that could trigger showing the bar, but they have to think about multiple devices. I have no doubt that the CM team will come in and add a built-in option. This is exactly the kind of thing that they have customized in previous versions. There isn't even a final version of CM9 on any device, so just be patient.


----------



## dalingrin

Keep in mind that CM9 doesn't even exist yet. There isn't even a CM9 boot animation yet! This will very likely be tackled in due time. I've wanted to make it work just like it does on ICS phones where it can either dim the buttons or completely hide the bar. There is an API so that the app developer can choose which is most appropriate.
In the meantime, consider changing the LCD density to 120 and increasing the font size in settings>display


----------



## Dubi

I know its never a good idea to go around killing processes but ,until there is a proper way to do it, killing the systemui with the "hacked" services.jar does it for me








I like fullscreen been fullscreen


----------



## scariola

To everyone talking about the dots on the status bar, they are your menu option.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayb222

scariola said:


> To everyone talking about the dots on the status bar, they are your menu option.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


That's not what they're talking about.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## Zanthexter

Brawlking said:


> I agree this would be a cool option to have. Google designed it this way with the idea that devices will have no hardware buttons, so having it visible at all times would be necessary. However, even just adding a show/hide option to the long press power menu would be cool. Obviously the touchpad has a hardware button that could trigger showing the bar, but they have to think about multiple devices. I have no doubt that the CM team will come in and add a built-in option. This is exactly the kind of thing that they have customized in previous versions. There isn't even a final version of CM9 on any device, so just be patient.


I don't often disagree strongly with Google, but honestly, WTF were they thinking? Either the hardware makers are going to have to start creating screens in new sizes, or this "breaks" screens that actually ARE in a useful standard size. Why on earth would I want a 720p screen to lose a fair chunk on the bottom and sides (to keep the ratio correct), with the extra processing that entails as well, on a screen that would otherwise be a prefect fit? (The same could be said for 4x3 on the TP)

HTC really did this the RIGHT way on the View/Flyer. It has capacative buttons along 2 edges, and as you rotate the tablet, different sets of buttons light up and become functional. And on a tablet, having a bezel is a good thing. It gives you something to grip that doesn't register as a touch command.

Until we see those "new screen sizes" hit production, there should be a way to "bring to front" the menu bar, and heck other controls as well. Even just keeping ONE hardware button would work for that, or some sort of special gesture. Meanwhile, yes, this really is an issue that I hope the CM team works around somehow. It's not enough to keep me from using my TP, but it's ANNOYING and keeping me from using one of my main apps (Zinio)


----------



## scrizz

Zanthexter said:


> because so few devices have ICS yet....
> ANNOYING and keeping me from using one of my main apps (Zinio)


it's in honeycomb too.
just wait till the flyer gets ICS.
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Motoki

Is that what's causing the issues with Zinio crashing all the time when viewing magazines? I hope there ends up being a solution for that.

In the meantime, I've found the old version on the Amazon market that's less tablet optimized and I believe meant for the Kindle Fire seems to work better for me under CM9.


----------



## dalingrin

FYI, I brought this up with Flemmard last night and he's come up with a solution. It will likely be in the next alpha


----------



## minist

dalingrin said:


> FYI, I brought this up with Flemmard last night and he's come up with a solution. It will likely be in the next alpha


excellent news, thanks!


----------



## rogabean

In the meantime - I like the current working solution posted earlier. I only really needed it for Splashtop HD which doesn't allow pinch zoom in/out and really needed my whole screen when using it with BT Keyboard/Mouse. Nice job 

I'm using Nova Launcher 13 with a live wallpaper on my own custom build of CM9 and I'm not seeing it change to a default wallpaper as an FYI. Infact I can't see anything negative with the behavior at all when hiding the bottom bar.


----------



## Dubi

dalingrin said:


> FYI, I brought this up with Flemmard last night and he's come up with a solution. It will likely be in the next alpha


Perfect!!, it hurts everytime SystemUI dies


----------



## jericko

Add me to the list of users wishing he could hide the bottom bar. While reading comics, removing the bar really helps.


----------



## Syxx

http://img836.images...12012921400.png

New option found in the TeamWin cm_tenderloin unofficial nightly build.


----------



## SupaDawg

Syxx said:


> http://img836.images...12012921400.png
> 
> New option found in the TeamWin cm_tenderloin unofficial nightly build.


I'd love to know if this option is yet usable. Might have to install the nightly.


----------



## mooja

SupaDawg said:


> I'd love to know if this option is yet usable. Might have to install the nightly.


doesnt do anything for me at least


----------



## SupaDawg

mooja said:


> doesnt do anything for me at least


Good to know. Maybe I'll wait a few nights before I jump on a nightly. My last CM nightly wasn't the most pleasant of experiences. I'll exercise some patience.


----------



## Syxx

SupaDawg said:


> I'd love to know if this option is yet usable. Might have to install the nightly.


 It definately works in MX Player, it didn't do anything in Angry Birds. I haven't tried it with many other apps yet, as I've left it disabled for now.


----------



## Dubi

Syxx said:


> It definately works in MX Player, it didn't do anything in Angry Birds. I haven't tried it with many other apps yet, as I've left it disabled for now.


Haven't look at the code, but for the description:



Code:


<br />
....<br />
Ability to hide the combined bar(navigation buttons and clock) for full screen.<br />
This uses the ICS api so it will require app support(not all apps have been updated).<br />
This is an option under Settings->[Interface]->System->Combined Bar (Credits to Flemmard)<br />
....<br />

I assume this will only work when the application has changed the status bar to HIDDEN



Code:


<br />
....<br />
v.setSystemUiVisibility(View.STATUS_BAR_HIDDEN);<br />
....<br />

So with this new "feature" rather than see the 3 dimmed dots, the bar will go away.


----------



## timtlm

Dubi said:


> Haven't look at the code, but for the description:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> ....<br />
> Ability to hide the combined bar(navigation buttons and clock) for full screen.<br />
> This uses the ICS api so it will require app support(not all apps have been updated).<br />
> This is an option under Settings->[Interface]->System->Combined Bar (Credits to Flemmard)<br />
> ....<br />
> 
> I assume this will only work when the application has changed the status bar to HIDDEN
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> ....<br />
> v.setSystemUiVisibility(View.STATUS_BAR_HIDDEN);<br />
> ....<br />
> 
> So with this new "feature" rather than see the 3 dimmed dots, the bar will go away.


Yeah, that's the way I understand it too. If the app doesn't dim the buttons, it will not hide with this new setting. From my experience, very few apps dim the buttons. It would be nice to see support for all apps.


----------



## brium13

Hello, "Auto Hide bar" option is not Working for me on the CM9 Alpha 0.6 in the HP touchpad,
Help me please.
I'm using Splashtop Remote and TinyCam monitor.... Fullscreen please.
Thank you.

Sorry for my english.


----------



## brium13

i'm testing the Hack is not working for me









EDIT: it works perfectly  























































Thank


----------



## brium13

Dubi said:


> I must admit the statusbar is quite annoying.
> Remember that this is an Alpha version, so I'm sure at some point we will get that, in the meantime, I wrote a simple app that removes the bar.
> In previous versions (2.2/3) you could kill the SystemUI process and "suspend" it (so it will not restart). This link explains how to do it
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://android.serverbox.ch/?p=306]http://android.serverbox.ch/?p=306[/URL]
> 
> Unfortunately with ICS the ActiviyManager will always restart the SystemUI service (because is suppose to be a "critical" service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=15408]http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=15408[/URL]
> 
> But, now that we have the option to build CM9 from source, we can do our own changes (even if Google doesn't like them), so I just did a quick change in the ActivityManager.java class to increase the time it will wait before restarting the SystemUI service.
> 
> With the new services.jar and the crappy tool to stop/start the service now I can decide if I want the annoying bar or not.
> 
> Here is a small video the app, and the link to download the services.jar / statusbartoggle.apk
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/statusbartoggle.avi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ics_tp_cm9_statusbartoggle.zip
> 
> This is just a quick hack which works for me, don't expect to much from it, I know is ugly but it does the job (was a quick job anyway).
> I'm sure we will get a proper solution from the CM guys


 it works perfectly 




























Thank


----------



## Dubi

Remember, is a dirty hack









Still, now that the statusbar will have the code to do a proper hide, it will be easier to find some alternative solution, and not just kill the whole service.


----------



## minist

the 0.6 feature is working perfectly with comicrack, that's made my monday, tyvm!


----------



## jericko

I too can confirm .6 works with ComicRack! Awesome work guys!


----------



## badnat

jericko said:


> I too can confirm .6 works with ComicRack! Awesome work guys!


I wish it worked with Perfect Viewer... by far the best manga/comic viewer for android.


----------



## dalingrin

badnat said:


> I wish it worked with Perfect Viewer... by far the best manga/comic viewer for android.


Tell the app developer. If its not going full screen on the Touchpad then its not going full screen for any ICS device since we're using full screen as the API intended


----------



## Sepharite

Does 0.6 seem a lot laggier than 0?

I just flashed now and the launcher is a lot laggier when switching screens. Market is laggier.

Is it just me? I might just restore it to 0.


----------



## rogabean

Splashtop HD shows the dots at bottom still, doesn't hide the bar. Shame. Gonna go back to dirty hack.


----------



## Dubi

hi guys,

Can someone with an "un-hacked" CM 0.6 test this new hack? (unhacked means with the original services.jar, no need for my previous service.jar file)

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/status_combo_hide_cm9a06.zip

this one "should" change the behaivour of the new status bar combo switch to hide or unhide the bar.

again, dirty hack, so don't complain if something doesnt work, also, I suggest to have some virtual buttons (like buttonsaviour) to move around.


----------



## rogabean

Hmm i went ahead and restored my nandroid of A06 and installed it... upon boot I completely lose the status bar at the homescreen. It shows on lockscreen. Not sure what you did...

little more info?


----------



## Dubi

rogabean said:


> Hmm i went ahead and restored my nandroid of A06 and installed it... upon boot I completely lose the status bar at the homescreen. It shows on lockscreen. Not sure what you did...
> 
> little more info?


the switch on settings should show/hide the status bar, even if an app doesnt ask for fullscreeen it still should hide it. So think like if is "toggle statusbar swicth" and not an just an "autohide"


----------



## rogabean

Good news: it works. you are right - it's pretty dirty, but it does work.

Have to leave the setting page after toggle and it either hides or shows it.

Works for me though for now - since the only thing I need it gone for is apps I'm using mouse/keyboard anyway which have the needed buttons.

What exactly did you do? (since I want to make this change on my own build)

Be nice to be able to put that in a widget.


----------



## Dubi

The change is quite simple , there should be a change.txt in the zip file (if is not there, download the file again)

I like this "new" option because now there is no need to kill the SystemUI service which was a little "radical", and no need for a second app to hide/show the bar.

I guess I could do a new real setting rather than hijack that combo one, but this way means less binaries to update and less changes, and I still think there will be a proper solution in next versions coming from CM I do like the idea of having the option of completly remove the bar, even if someone complaint, or you are not "suppose" to do it.

Yeah, widget could be nice, now that is a simple setting, maybe I look at putting somewhere like in the small volume dialog, could be neat there 8)

I like dirty stuff


----------



## rogabean

I see it. Didn't even think to look. Good job. Thanks man.


----------



## gdeal

Dubi - Great Hack!

Been looking for a way to hide the status bar with out breaking systemui (notifications, etc...)

Can we get a widget that can toggle or a shortcut to the Combined Bar->Auto Hide?

Thanks!


----------



## Dubi

gdeal said:


> ...
> Can we get a widget that can toggle or a shortcut to the Combined Bar->Auto Hide?
> Thanks!


Your wish is my demand









http://www.zen24223....de_cm9a06_2.zip

Wrote a simple app which turns on/off the setting (stills needs the "android.policy.jar" but at least you don't need to go into settings to switch the bar)


----------



## badnat

Dubi said:


> Your wish is my demand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zen24223....de_cm9a06_2.zip
> 
> Wrote a simple app which turns on/off the setting (stills needs the "android.policy.jar" but at least you don't need to go into settings to switch the bar)


You are awesome.


----------



## gdeal

Dubi

Really great work. Much appreciated.

I mapped your toggle app in Task Changer Pro (or Button Savior, your choice) to provide an instant statur bar on/off in any screen/application.

Perhaps your brilliance could be incorporated as a standard feature in the next CM9 Alpha.....


----------



## Dubi

That's a good idea, shame I didn't think about it









I really hope there is something like this in the next CM9, even if we are not suppose to hide the bar because it's considered "important" on ICS, still it's a good thing to have.
CyanogenMod is all about making a better experience than with the standard OS, and having a proper fullscreen experience is quite "good experience"









I guess we could have an extra (development setting) to enable/disable the bar, an still keep the combo option (and the dim bar) for whoever wants it.


----------



## Dubi

I've created a new setting option under the "Settings->Status Bar" to permanent hide the status bar, so it shouldn't affect the ComboAutoHide option anymore.










download the zip file from http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ICS_CM9_HIDE_BAR.zip

I've included the diff file in the zip in case someone wants to add it to their builds and plan to submit the changes for review so we can have a "proper" way to get rid off the bar in the next versions.


----------



## bahoogas

Dubi said:


> I've created a new setting option under the "Settings->Status Bar" to permanent hide the status bar, so it shouldn't affect the ComboAutoHide option anymore.


This continually crashed my "systemui" when i tried to open settings. I ended up having to reinstall CM9 to fix it. I tried to reinstall it again but got the same problem. Any ideas?

The toggle app seems to work and it did exactly what I wanted, so thanks for your hard work Dubi. I'd love to get it working.


----------



## Dubi

ummmm.

I compiled both packages using the latest code. (which add some extra stuff to settings),so maybe some of those cause the problem, but not sure how.
I did restore an old back (A06) and try replacing the files with in that one just to check if was safe to replace the files and all worked without errors.

Today I did a full build with the latest merged code (e.g: a new power menu when long press power) and I included these changes.
If I find a place where to upload it, you can try doing an update to that one.


----------



## ChronoReverse

Hmm, think there's a way to make it a button you can select from the status bar when in an app? It would be even better if pressing the hardware home key made it reappear.

Just ideas since it's probably difficult. Gonna try this out later.


----------



## gdeal

ChronoReverse said:


> Hmm, think there's a way to make it a button you can select from the status bar when in an app? It would be even better if pressing the hardware home key made it reappear.
> 
> Just ideas since it's probably difficult. Gonna try this out later.


Any luck with this?

Here are two work arounds that I have found:

Install Dubi ToggleBar app. http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/status_combo_hide_cm9a06_2.zip
Install "Bar Control " https://market.android.com/details?id=com.schwimmer.android.barcontrol
Select Dubi ToggleBar app in Bar Control
Select an ugly icon from the list
You now have a toggle switch in the status bar.
With status bar hidden, you press home button, then use ToggleBar app on your homescreen to unhide status bar

Better method (my choice).
Install Dubi Togglebar app.
Install Task Changer Pro.
In Settings:
Enable extra zone
Enable zone at bottom of screen.
In "Extra Zone Action" select Notifications
Enable Zones long swipe
In "Extra 2 zone action" select Custom app

Go back to Menu and select "Set Custom Apps"
Long Tap "Z2EX/App number 10"
Select ToggleBar.

Customize width, make it invisible, etc.. your choice.

...you now have notifications on short swipe with status bar visible or hidden and on the longer swipe you have hide/unhide status bar.​


----------



## buzz86us

I tried to replace the settings and the jar with root explorer but it causes my settings app to disappear is there a different way I am supposed to be doing this?


----------



## Dubi

buzz86us said:


> I tried to replace the settings and the jar with root explorer but it causes my settings app to disappear is there a different way I am supposed to be doing this?


Which version are you running?
The last "mod" was done with A0.6 (plus some small adds due early merges)


----------



## Motoki

Dubi said:


> Which version are you running?
> The last "mod" was done with A0.6 (plus some small adds due early merges)


So it's not safe to use with A1 or 2 I take it? I like this mod but I also like my hardware video acceleration.


----------



## Dubi

they havent merged the changes for hw acel yet
, I'm planing to do a build as soon as they release them with this 'MOD',
so we can have all the goodies of A2 and the extra hide bar option.


----------



## Motoki

Okay no worries. I can wait. I was going to try adding this on top of alpha 2 but then I thought the better of it to not franken-build my touchpad. :-D


----------



## Dubi

I read that the changes were suppose to be merged today, so will do a build tomorrow and post the new files


----------



## slyr114

im confused and cant find where in the thread you posted it, what do these files do? enable a toggle on/off bottom bar? just a little confused sorry

nevermind im dumb, disregard saw ur post, looks cool cant wait for an update!


----------



## Dubi

slyr114 said:


> im confused and cant find where in the thread you posted it, what do these files do? enable a toggle on/off bottom bar? just a little confused sorry
> 
> nevermind im dumb, disregard saw ur post, looks cool cant wait for an update!


make sure to get the last version, the settings one, there were lots of hacks before that


----------



## slyr114

im on alpha 2, does the newest one work properly with it?


----------



## Dubi

I haven't check, I normally do my own build every couple of days when I see some new and exciting been merged in the branch.
I don't think there are much differences, so I don't see why it will not work. I know they have removed some settings (like the disable boot animation) but don't think it should bother.

hopefully tomorrow I could do a A2 and include the changes for the "permanent hide" option.


----------



## gdeal

Dubi...many thanks for advancing this. Looking forward to an A2 version.

For what is worth your original hacks (toggle status bar w/widget) still works for me on A2. But as you mentioned above..its probably best to wait for the more advanced A2 version.


----------



## buzz86us

I am on the new build that allows netflix and streaming video I haven't gotten the settings to go in but my system is stable and I can use the toggle now with the modded permissions file so I achieved that atleast I had to redo my system because the settings were borked when I moved the modified settings in. The settings mod isn't important but none the less let me know when you have it setup for the new release.
Thanks I am happy that I atleast have as much function as my Android 2.3.7 setup now my touchpad feels like a real tablet and not a giant phone I had downgraded because I wanted netflix function and this was the other albeit minor reason.


----------



## Dubi

buzz86us said:


> I am on the new build that allows netflix and streaming video I haven't gotten the settings to go in but my system is stable and I can use the toggle now with the modded permissions file so I achieved that atleast I had to redo my system because the settings were borked when I moved the modified settings in. The settings mod isn't important but none the less let me know when you have it setup for the new release.


Yeap, the setting is not really critical, is the policy the one that allows the bar to go away.
In theory you can just replace that one and stick with the original setting, but even if they didn't change too much on since A0.6x, would be safer to have a new files based on A2 (whenever it outs)

In the "how to build" in the developers section I add a post with the link and instructions to how to do the patch (to add the option and change the policy) so anyway one can pick the patch files from there and do the changes in his build.


----------



## Dubi

The kernel changes are still not out, but I did a new build today with all committed changes, so it should be more or less the same as A2

For some reason the Setting->Statusbar option does not appear any more, not sure if is just my built or they decided to remove it.
(it's weird because there were some useful options in there like the clock format and signal display)
Anyway, the setting is not too citrical.
I've created a new "android.policy.jar" which should work fine with A2
You can still hide and show the bar using the ToggleBar.apk so that should be enough for now until we discover the mystery behind the missing StatusBar option









A put a new "flashable" zip which includes the 2 files (android.policy.jar and the ToggleBar.apk)

You can install it with CWM / TWRP or just unzip it and do a manual replace.

http://www.zen24223....deBarCM9A19.zip

enjoy









EDIT:
Just tested with a fresh A2 install and it works fine.
A2 doesn't have the section "status bar" which is where I put the "Permanent hide" option, not sure why.









EDIT 2:

Found the reason why there is no more "status bar" option

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12809

I don't see any reason to remove that on a table version, but it's an easy fix for me hehehehe
Included in the zip a new version with will give you back the "Notification drawer" and "Status bar" settings options
http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBarCM9A19_WithSetting.zip


----------



## cellneuron

Hi Dubi,

Can you submit this mod to CM9 nighties? I like it very much and have to redo it after flashing each nighties. They told me the only way it can be included in nighties is you submit to review.

thanks


----------



## Dubi

I was planning to do it, but I doubt it will get "approved"
Now that they have remove the whole statusbar settings I don't think they will "like" this one 8)


----------



## Motoki

Dubi said:


> I was planning to do it, but I doubt it will get "approved"
> Now that they have remove the whole statusbar settings I don't think they will "like" this one 8)


I agree that I think they will probably turn it down however I would like the option for both. Their's works if the app is updated for ICS and coded correctly for full screen, but a lot of apps aren't and require a more brute force option to make full screen happen.


----------



## babazula

Hi Dubi,

Thanks for putting up this option. It was something that I have been looking for desperately. I am using the ...withsettings.zip option that you have included in your edit 2 and it is working just as expected.

However, after installing this I have noticed that flash videos crash when going in full screen in some browsers. ICS Browser+ seems to work OK but I am experiencing problems with other browsers including Dolphin, Dolphin Tab and MXBrowser. I wonder if other people have also noticed it or not and if this is related to the fix or not. Still, this was an awesome feature even if this is a known bug.

Thanks in advance for all the replies.


----------



## Motoki

babazula said:


> Hi Dubi,
> 
> Thanks for putting up this option. It was something that I have been looking for desperately. I am using the ...withsettings.zip option that you have included in your edit 2 and it is working just as expected.
> 
> However, after installing this I have noticed that flash videos crash when going in full screen in some browsers. ICS Browser+ seems to work OK but I am experiencing problems with other browsers including Dolphin, Dolphin Tab and MXBrowser. I wonder if other people have also noticed it or not and if this is related to the fix or not. Still, this was an awesome feature even if this is a known bug.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the replies.


For what its worth, I haven't installed this yet since updating to alphas 1 and 2 and I can tell you that switching to full screen in a browser running Flash videos is still kind of iffy for me and doesn't always work.

I don't think it's this fix, I think it's CM9 itself. Seeing as they just added the hardware acceleration, I'm betting they still have some fine tuning to do with it.


----------



## Dubi

ummm, I don't think the flash problem will be caused by these changes.
My "mod" uses the similar method to hide the bar as the "hide the composite bar" which was included a couple of builds ago.
I will do some test, but if you want to make sure it's not my "permanent hide", test with the composite bar alone (assuming the app will go full screen of course)

I've been looking at the whole code again, checking if there is some option to hide the bar without internal changes (like it was done in Honeycomb),
it will be better to have a method which does not require any patching to system files so people updating to "ever-changing" nightly can use it without risks, but not sure there is one.


----------



## Dubi

I guess I should create a "mod" post in the development section, but I'm too lazy for that.

I've done a new version with the latest code and minimal changes possible (e.g: no settings entry any more) based on the current code (03/05) which should work fine with latest nightly builds (as TehWez found the hard way







)

To keep it simple, a "flashable" zip with two files.


Code:


<br />
/system/framework/android.policy.jar<br />
/system/app/Toogle.apk<br />

This is enough to show/hide the bar.

http://www.zen24223....CM9A20_0306.zip


----------



## TehWez

Dubi said:


> I guess I should create a "mod" post in the development section, but I'm too lazy for that. I've done a new version with the latest code and minimal changes possible (e.g: no settings entry any more) based on the current code (03/05) which should work fine with A2.0 and latest nightly builds To keep it simple, a "flashable" zip with two files.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /system/framework/android.policy.jar /system/app/Toogle.apk
> 
> This is enough to show/hide the bar. http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBarCM9A20_0306.zip


I keep getting "unfortunately, SystemUI has stopped working" after flashing this. How do I revert back to default, can you make a flashable zip for that? Thanks for all your work on this mod.


----------



## Dubi

you can put back the original android.policy.jar, just get it from the update.xxxxxx.zip you have installed.
Which build are you using?

EDIT:
For plain A2.0 use the previous install zip (no need to restore your android.policy.jar), just download:

www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBarCM9A19.zip 

and flash it from recovery.

(use something like button Savior to get soft keys)


----------



## uwndrd

Is there any way to assign this app on button (home hold would be the best)?


----------



## Dubi

what people normally do is use "Task Changer PRO" or Swipepad to execute the togglebar with a gesture.
If your launcher has the option to overwrite the home (like ADW) you may use that.


----------



## uwndrd

Dubi said:


> what people normally do is use "Task Changer PRO" or Swipepad to execute the togglebar with a gesture.
> If your launcher has the option to overwrite the home (like ADW) you may use that.


Wow, SwipePad is totally nice! The situation with status bar drastically (is there such a word? does it mean what i think it means?.. whatever) improved, it's now even better than in CM7 - back then i wasn't able to hide the bar in browser, and now i can! Fullscreen Dolphin Browser is soo nice.
I hope that some sort of this fix will be in official CM9 though - the less you need to additionally reflash, the better.
By the way, today i saw the first non-gapps app that can "hide the composite bar" - it's a game called Osmos.


----------



## cellneuron

So, did it get approved for the nightlies merging? thanks

Just hate flashing again and again.


----------



## bridges86406

The link for the file, is no longer working. Anyone who has it want to reupload?


----------



## coppolla

bridges86406 said:


> The link for the file, is no longer working. Anyone who has it want to reupload?


https://www.box.net/shared/d7erhn7e3kpkerphd5ak


Envoyé depuis mon SGH-T989 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Dubi

Ummm.

I think the link get screwed when copying and pasting from and older post.

This one for latest builds (since the changes for HW decoding):
http://www.zen24223....CM9A20_0306.zip

This one for Alpha 2.0:
http://www.zen24223....deBarCM9A19.zip
And this one is the same but it includes the option in settings (the other two don't)

http://www.zen24223....WithSetting.zip

There are all "flashable" from recovery.
If you are not in "official" A2, got for CM9A20_0306, it should work with all the latest nightlights


----------



## coppolla

Dubi said:


> Ummm.
> 
> I think the link get screwed when copying and pasting from and older post.
> 
> This one for latest builds (since the changes for HW decoding):
> http://www.zen24223....CM9A20_0306.zip
> 
> This one for Alpha 2.0:
> http://www.zen24223....deBarCM9A19.zip
> And this one is the same but it includes the option in settings (the other two don't)
> 
> http://www.zen24223....WithSetting.zip
> 
> There are all "flashable" from recovery.
> If you are not in "official" A2, got for CM9A20_0306, it should work with all the latest nightlights


can youcef port it to miliston 4 please

Envoyé depuis mon SGH-GT-i9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Dubi

coppolla said:


> can youcef port it to miliston 4 please
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon SGH-GT-i9100 avec Tapatalk


I don't speak French but I guess you mean if I can port it to OAPK right?








Just completed a build of OAKP so it's just apply the same logic to the PhoneManager service.
Hopefully it will work


----------



## Dubi

here it goes:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HIDE_BAR_AOKP_4.zip

Haven't test it (if I can avoid it, I prefer to not install AOKP  but it should work fine.
Just make a copy of android.policy.jar before installing the zip through recovery.


----------



## gor

Unfortunately breaks shutdown/reboot menu in latest nighltlies..since the addition of profiles option in shutdown menu.
After installing toggle bar and android policy.jar, shutdown menu loses most options, there is an option to "reboot phone" which results in shutdown.


----------



## Dubi

gor said:


> Unfortunately breaks shutdown/reboot menu in latest nighltlies..since the addition of profiles option in shutdown menu.
> After installing toggle bar and android policy.jar, shutdown menu loses most options, there is an option to "reboot phone" which results in shutdown.


Will do a new one with the latest code, there has been lots of changes which went to android.policy since my last one.


----------



## Dubi

This will work with latest build (19/03)
It doesn't break the Power Menu as previous versions did

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_1903.zip


----------



## gor

Thanks 100x for the update, I started digging into android.policy.jar to see if I could fix it, but being a novice and seeing the 150+ smali files I thought I would check back here first.
Excellent mod!


----------



## Dubi

While it can be done directly in the smali, it's a lot easier with the source code and a built machine


----------



## ThaDraGun

Two things I hate about ICS. The bar cannot be hidden, and the bar cannot be moved to the top. I know it's a small bar but not having full screen can be a big pain for some apps. If I could get rid of that bar my PC screen would fit perfectly in Splashtop HD. Instead I have to keep scrolling up and down. Some games are slightly distorted too. There must be some kind of mod, and I can't believe they the feature out
If I could move the bar to the top like CM7 I wouldn't keep hitting the buttons while typing. The recent apps keeps popping up and is so annoying.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaDraGun

Dubi said:


> This will work with latest build (19/03)
> It doesn't break the Power Menu as previous versions did
> 
> http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_1903.zip


What does this file do? Hide the menu? Is it a toggle button so it can be easily turned back on?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubi

HideBar_ShrinkScreen_1903.zip

The zip includes a version of "android.policy.jar" with all the changes needed to completely hide the status bar and force the resolution to 1024x600 (which works with some apps)
You also get two apps (ToggleBar and ShrinkScreen) which you can use to turn it on and off on-the-fly

Give it a try if you want, just make a copy of the "android.policy.jar" before installing the zip through recovery.

Don't want to be picky, but if you read the thread I think it was pretty clear


----------



## Dubi

This is you are running OAKP M4

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ShrinkScreen_HideBar_AOKPM4.zip


----------



## smiley4017

Dubi said:


> This is you are running OAKP M4
> 
> http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ShrinkScreen_HideBar_AOKPM4.zip


Can't get it to work with build 28. Just boot loops.

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## Dubi

For AOKP 28 try this one:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ShrinkScreen_HideBar_AOKP_28.zip


----------



## tbob18

Dubi said:


> For AOKP 28 try this one:
> 
> http://www.zen24223....Bar_AOKP_28.zip


This makes most Google apps and Settings force close. Shrinkscreen seems to work, but Togglebar does not seem to make any changes.

Here is the error in the log:


Code:


<br />
dalvikvm( 3605): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x2<br />
d81f8)<br />
AndroidRuntime( 3605): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
AndroidRuntime( 3605): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity Co<br />
onentInfo{com.android.vending/com.android.vending.AssetBrowserActivity}: java.<br />
ng.ClassCastException: com.android.internal.widget.ActionBarContextView cannot<br />
e cast to com.android.internal.widget.ActionBarView<br />


----------



## Dubi

I don't have AOKP installed (and don't plan to







if I can avoid it)
Not sure what they added to the 28 version, what I did was a repo sync, do a build, and then do the changes (which is what I've always done before)

Can't understand why it will fail with just some apps? If is off it shouldn't have any effect at all (assuming the code used in the v28 is all merged in the main branch)


----------



## tbob18

Dubi said:


> I don't have AOKP installed (and don't plan to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I can avoid it)
> Not sure what they added to the 28 version, what I did was a repo sync, do a build, and then do the changes (which is what I've always done before)
> 
> Can't understand why it will fail with just some apps? If is off it shouldn't have any effect at all (assuming the code used in the v28 is all merged in the main branch)


I'm not really sure.. Settings and a few other system related apps seem to force close as well.


----------



## Dubi

I think is more likely a problem with the build (my build not the same as v28) than the changes. They shouldn't cause any problem if both settings (shrink/hide) are off


----------



## smiley4017

Dubi said:


> I think is more likely a problem with the build (my build not the same as v28) than the changes. They shouldn't cause any problem if both settings (shrink/hide) are off


Confirmed, hidebar toggle does not work and with both off google apps force closes. Works fine after this hack is uninstalled. I know you can't support all builds, so don't worry about it. Thank you for all your hard work.

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## shosh

Dubi said:


> I think is more likely a problem with the build (my build not the same as v28) than the changes. They shouldn't cause any problem if both settings (shrink/hide) are off


omg, thank you so much for the toggle bar. you make reading pdfs infinitely easier.


----------



## Dubi

smiley:
I will do a android.policy.jar without any of the changes, so you can check if it's the mod or the build (I guess the build)
If is the "mod" it should be easy to address, I just don't see how the code will affect anything else if the flag is off.


----------



## hockey4life0099

badnat said:


> I strongly doubt this new version of android was "made" to be worse than previous versions. The "unobtrusive dots" don't do much for the issue, the app or w/e is still not full screen.
> 
> Maybe trivial to the less discerning. It's a *standard feature* that is now gone.
> 
> I use MX, and yeah, that's one of my two main grips... video that isn't fullscreen. My other major problem is my previously perfect manga viewing is not so perfect anymore. The bottom bar reduces the screen real estate just enough so that text is a little too hard to read now (besides the bar's very presence being annoying).


It would be kinda worthless for video unless your content is 4:3 aspect ratio (most likely not). You are going to have bars no matter what. Unless you crop off the sides of the picture.

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubi

smiley, would you mind to try this:

http://www.zen24223....org_AOKP_28.zip

It's a plain android.policy.jar without any of the changes.
It it still cause the FC it means my source must be different to whatever was used to build v28
If not I will review the logic for the hidebar changes

edit:

and after that, this one:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ShrinkScreen_HideBar_AOKP_28_reloaded.zip

only if you want of course


----------



## smiley4017

Dubi said:


> smiley, would you mind to try this:
> 
> http://www.zen24223....org_AOKP_28.zip
> 
> It's a plain android.policy.jar without any of the changes.
> It it still cause the FC it means my source must be different to whatever was used to build v28
> If not I will review the logic for the hidebar changes
> 
> edit:
> 
> and after that, this one:
> 
> http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ShrinkScreen_HideBar_AOKP_28_reloaded.zip
> 
> only if you want of course


The first link didn't work at all, neither shrink screen or hide bar worked and most programs crashed when trying to start them.
The second link both programs worked but every thing still crashed and the power button just shut the screen off, it would not reboot.
Getting closer 

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## Dubi

The first link is just the plain android.policy.jar as it came from the current source code.
The apps won't do anything because the code doesn't have any of the changes required for the apps to work so it was "expected".

But, at least, that tells me that it's is not the mod (my changes in android.policy.jar) what is causing the FCs, it's is the built.
Something must be different between the v28 released and the current code, and that's the reason for all the crashes.

I remember the first HideBar I did was for AOKP M4, not sure if that was working or not, I did it because someone request it for AOKP.


----------



## smiley4017

Thank you for trying. You have enough on your plate, I can get along just fine without it.
Take care,
Gary

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## colmiak

hey Dubi, i was searching google trying to find a way to get the battery percentage back in the notifications tray and i came across your post (on xda) saying you had a fix in one of your custom settings.apk
would you mind telling me where i can download that .apk and if it would work with the latest nightlies?

basically i want the battery icon in the status bar with no percentage but i want to be able to tap on the status bar and see the percentage in the notifications/quick control panel tray
this is how it used to be before alpha 2


----------



## buzz86us

delete


----------



## buzz86us

is there going to be a version of this that works for the new official nightlies? I can't get any version of this to work I am going to go back to the original version I was using with the unofficial nightlies. My android doesn't boot when I apply this update.


----------



## Dubi

I'm off for a week so no new built until next week 8) 
Have you tried the last zip for the shrinkscreen (the how to make a wide screen thread) That also contains the hidebar changes and it may be more recent, so it may work with your nigthly.


----------



## kuz142

has anyone tested this on the latest "official" nightly? (20120329)


----------



## buzz86us

flashing the new ones cause the rom not to boot. Flashing the old version causes the reboot/shutdown menu to go wonky the restart actually shuts it down and it makes it impossible to get to recovery. I wish google would come up with some way to make it where the buttons are invisible but accessible but the bar is made transparent.


----------



## Dubi

I will do a new one next week compatible with the latest nighltys


----------



## prest0flake

Dubi said:


> I will do a new one next week compatible with the latest nighltys


 awesome thanks for the update. If the update wasn't coming soon I would flash back to a2 because fullscreen apps like splashtop are virtually unusable without your mod. Thanks again


----------



## buzz86us

I flashed back to an old restore point to keep this function.


----------



## prest0flake

buzz86us said:


> I flashed back to an old restore point to keep this function.


If I would have had the good sense to backup first I would have done the same. Luckily people like Dubi are around with the skill and desire to fix it and share the fix.


----------



## Dubi

guys, sorry for the delay doing a new version, I was off for a week without my beloved built machine









I've just finished a built based on the latest CM9 code (which should be the same as the latest nightly build) so the new HideBar/ShrinkScreen should work fine.

download the new file from here and install from recovery as usual








http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0412.zip


----------



## pseudoheld

can i flash this on another device than the touchpad?
i have a galaxytab 8.9 running cm9 and would really like this mod aswell.
i tried to flash it via recovery (clockwork) but got an error 0 (not further explained) :S


----------



## Dubi

this is a change in the android.policy.jar file (in the PhoneWindowManager.java file).
If you are running CM9 it shouldn't be that different, I know it has work or other devices. Try manually replacing the android.policy.jar in /system/framework.
Make a copy (an a backup) in case it doesn't work.

The change is really minimal, just a couple of lines, so if you know someone with a built environment for the galaxy, I can show you the changes needed in the java file.
(Can try doing a built for the galaxytab, but my VM machine is getting out of space 8)


----------



## pseudoheld

i actually tried that (replacing manually) after the flashing failed.
didn't go well...
after rebooting my device i had just about every app imaginable force close. i couldn't even get to use my homescreen. had to shut it down and restore from nandroid :S
it could maybe also be due to the fact that our gtab 8.9 build is not the latest nightlies. it is official cm9 but sadly the buildbot hasn't started spitting it out yet








the cm9 version I'm using is from 30th march. so nearly two weeks old. should i try and use your older mod?


----------



## coppolla

build 31 please 

Envoyé depuis mon SGH-T989 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Dubi

pseudoheld said:


> i actually tried that (replacing manually) after the flashing failed.
> didn't go well...
> after rebooting my device i had just about every app imaginable force close. i couldn't even get to use my homescreen. had to shut it down and restore from nandroid :S
> it could maybe also be due to the fact that our gtab 8.9 build is not the latest nightlies. it is official cm9 but sadly the buildbot hasn't started spitting it out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cm9 version I'm using is from 30th march. so nearly two weeks old. should i try and use your older mod?


you can try this one:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_1903.zip

it's the previous built, with the CM9 code for around 19/03
If you can mount /system from CWM, rather than restore a backup, it may be easier to restore the original android.policy.jar from there.


----------



## pseudoheld

Dubi said:


> you can try this one:
> 
> http://www.zen24223....Screen_1903.zip
> 
> it's the previous built, with the CM9 code for around 19/03
> If you can mount /system from CWM, rather than restore a backup, it may be easier to restore the original android.policy.jar from there.


shame didn't work. getting loads of FCs again directly after booting.
seems like the policys don't play nicely with my tab








any other ideas??


----------



## mrbears

Dubi said:


> guys, sorry for the delay doing a new version, I was off for a week without my beloved built machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just finished a built based on the latest CM9 code (which should be the same as the latest nightly build) so the new HideBar/ShrinkScreen should work fine.
> 
> download the new file from here and install from recovery as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zen24223....en_CM9_0412.zip


Welcome back, Dubi!

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Dubi's new zip works great with latest 4-12 nightly build.


----------



## coppolla

Dubi said:


> you can try this one:
> 
> http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_1903.zip
> 
> it's the previous built, with the CM9 code for around 19/03
> If you can mount /system from CWM, rather than restore a backup, it may be easier to restore the original android.policy.jar from there.


build 31 please. dubi
Envoyé depuis mon SGH-T989 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Dubi

Umm, I don't think I can do that, I did try before rolling back changes in the code to get to A2 but it didn't work.
Why not update to the latest nightly, the latest code is quite nice, you get an ultra amazing animation and old CRT stlye screen off thingy. (and more stuff of course)


----------



## Dubi

pseudoheld said:


> shame didn't work. getting loads of FCs again directly after booting.
> seems like the policys don't play nicely with my tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other ideas??


Can you try this one?
http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/Galaxy_hidebar_test.zip

I'm not sure 100% sure if that will work, I can't built for the Galaxy, so I downloaded the latest rom from xda (the unofficial "update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-p5wifi-KANG-signed-20120330.zip") and hack the smali code with my changes.

I did the same procedure on the TP and it works, so "maybe" it also works on yours.

The zip file is not-flashable, it's just the ToggleBar.apk and the hacked android.policy.jar (it also has the original .jar in case you want to restore).
On think you can do is put the original .jar in the flashable zip file, so if it doesn't work, you can always flash the original from recovery without needed to do a whole restore.


----------



## pseudoheld

Dubi said:


> Can you try this one?
> http://www.zen24223....idebar_test.zip
> 
> I'm not sure 100% sure if that will work, I can't built for the Galaxy, so I downloaded the latest rom from xda (the unofficial "update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-p5wifi-KANG-signed-20120330.zip") and hack the smali code with my changes.
> 
> I did the same procedure on the TP and it works, so "maybe" it also works on yours.
> 
> The zip file is not-flashable, it's just the ToggleBar.apk and the hacked android.policy.jar (it also has the original .jar in case you want to restore).
> On think you can do is put the original .jar in the flashable zip file, so if it doesn't work, you can always flash the original from recovery without needed to do a whole restore.


thanks mate! really apreciate this.
sadly i just flashed AOKP to see how its working, so i can't try this right now (unless its compatible with AOKP).
will however give it a spin when i go back to CM9!!
thanks again!


----------



## ironman

here u go noobs

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22366-taking-notes-on-touchpad-how-to-hide-status-bar-on-demand


----------



## CiscoStud

ironman said:


> here u go noobs
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22366-taking-notes-on-touchpad-how-to-hide-status-bar-on-demand


Ya.... It works at hiding your status bar but it also brakes many of my apps and games that involves multi-touch. Basically it works like crap!


----------



## Dubi

I may have a look at that app, while is nice to have multitouch and all that stuff, I kind of like a simple app for each task.


----------



## piasek1

CiscoStud said:


> Ya.... It works at hiding your status bar but it also brakes many of my apps and games that involves multi-touch. Basically it works like crap!


I think you can uncheck option to consume multitouch events if other applications need multitouch. And you can temporarily disable gestures too.
Its fun to pich to close app or swipe to kill app. But for bar hiding mod works better.


----------



## Soapinmouth

In b32 aokp it says you can hide bottom bar on tablets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uwndrd

04/12 has problems with last builds, it, if i'm not mistaking, It breaks built-in fullscreen (like Youtube app has) thing, it hangs after trying to go back.
Tried out that Gesture Hiding app - for unknown reason it does remove my wallpapers after hidding of bar. But overall, it's good, nice to not to have to flash additional stuff. Doubt that i'd go pro, though - if AOKP got hide bar functionality, i guess, CM will do that too.


----------



## Dubi

Will do a new built, maybe something has changed in the policy code since 4/12.
My first approach to hiding the bar was killing the systemUI which also removed the wallpaper, if I have time I will have a look at how that gesture app does it, but because it needs the debugging set, I got the impression it will do something with the systemUI process, so not sure it will help.

EDIT:

I just finished a new built from source, installed on the TP and after that, installed the old mod (4/12)
I can't see anything strange, Youtube/AdobePDF they all work in the same way as before (no FC)

Just in case, here is a new HideBar/ShrinkScreen file (done with latest code), you may try to use this one and see works.
http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0420.zip


----------



## ironman

t


Dubi said:


> I may have a look at that app, while is nice to have multitouch and all that stuff, I kind of like a simple app for each task.


Hey, I appreciate your work and gonna try the flashable zip later today.

at the moment, do you have to open the app and then choose what to do or is it background? Because I think it would be great to make an apk or activity that toggles the status bar on and off in the *background*. That way, I can schedule the activity to run after I open specific applications where I don't want the task bar showing. and I would also schedule the activity to show the status bar upon exit of the application I am using. scheduling done with Setting Profiles


----------



## Dubi

You need to launch the app to toggle the bar on and off.
the only thing the app does is set or unset a system setting which 'monitor' by the code in the android.policy.jar

Some people uses Task Changer Pro, SwipePad or other launcher which support gestures to execute the app.
Personally, I'm using APEX launcher which also supports swipe up and down.
I also prefer to have have the bar off before the application has started, so it doesn't has the 'correct' screen dimensions at initialization.

I could do a background service running all the time and checking for what is running or what is not, or even looking for gestures, but I think there are lots of apps that do that already, so kind of preferred this way. (it's also a lot simpler)


----------



## ironman

working perfectly, I schedule the app I want to use without the status bar to run when togglebar is started and does the job perfectly. hides bar and starts my app.


----------



## chneora

doesn't Work with the last nightly build (07/05). someone have a solution?


----------



## Dubi

a new build is on its way


----------



## Dubi

ok, try this out









http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0509.zip


----------



## KevlarGibs

Flashing now 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## chneora

working great for me. thanks


----------



## KevlarGibs

Yep, Working great here too. Thanks again for all your hard work Dubi.


----------



## Dubi

txs


----------



## shosh

thanks for all your work.

But, is there a way to install this without needing a reinstall for every nightly update?


----------



## Dubi

there are two components of this "mod".
the togglebar.apk and the android.policy.jar.
the togglebar is a simple app that write an entry in to the setting database.
the second one is part of the android system, that's where the "hack" is done to allow the bar to hide (which is something that the original ICS code didn't allow)


----------



## twa_priv

Dubi said:


> there are two components of this "mod".
> the togglebar.apk and the android.policy.jar.
> the togglebar is a simple app that write an entry in to the setting database.
> the second one is part of the android system, that's where the "hack" is done to allow the bar to hide (which is something that the original ICS code didn't allow)


Hey Dubi,

Could you tell me what classes in frameworks/base you modfied and how to get the statusbar hidden (a diff would be very cool). I am at a point where I can disable/toggle the status bar from the power menu - but I only get to disable the status bar and can't figure out how to hid this thingy.

Or at least point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jimbode

badnat said:


> You probably have auto-hide off on your Windows taskbar. Don't speak to me.


LOL. I have a Mac and my dock is set to auto hide.


----------



## Dubi

Long time ago I post all the changes, download this zip file, it should have the code changes inside

www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/status_combo_hide_cm9a06_2.zip.

I also add a "how to" in the development section, look at this post:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15586-guide-build-your-own-cm9-for-touchpad/page__st__440__p__468198#entry468198

The changes are not too complicate, you can even do it in smali (done it for some other devices), but is easier just changing the code and building a new android.policy.jar.
The only file that needs change is the PhoneWindowManager.java changing the logic for show/hide the bar based on a setting value which is what is set on and off with the ToggleBar app.

Check all that and ping me if you need help


----------



## twa_priv

Thanks Dubi. Very much appreciated.


----------



## 3Dawg

I love this but unfortunately it ruins the lockscreen by making it say "Charging, %d%%", instead of 100% and "Sorry, try again" if it would normally be any other number. Also, is there any possibility that this or a similar feature can be implemented into the nightlies? I hate having to reflash.


----------



## Dubi

what nighlly are you running?
That text is fine on my built 05/09


----------



## 3Dawg

I flashed the 05/16 nightly but it shows as 05/15 on "About tablet".

So technically the 05/16 nightly. I tried reflashing the tweak and I have the same issue.

Reason for edit: Didn't mean Rom + tweak, just tweak.


----------



## Dubi

Try this one

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0520.zip


----------



## 3Dawg

I'll try it now, btw it also messed up the options that appear when you hold the power button. Instead of "Profiles" and "Shutdown" and all of those options, they were replaced with "Reboot". All of them said reboot.

EDIT: Flashed the new one and while the percentage is now shown on the lock screen, it doesn't say "Charging" before the number.
I also just experienced my first ever random reboot after flashing it







I wiped cache and dalvik cache before flashing it too, just to make sure.
The power button options are still messed up. Ill attach screen shots.

https://www.dropbox....20-11-13-44.png
https://www.dropbox....20-11-13-34.png

EDIT2: CRAP, I thought I had at least 2 nandroid backups but they seem to have disappeared. Now I can't even go back without a full wipe


----------



## Dubi

You can always extract the android.policy.jar from the xxxxxCM-signed.zip (05/16) and replace the file manually without reinstalling.

That 05/20 file was done with a whole new build, (I always do a repo sync to get all the current code, do a complete build of CM, and then do the changes in the android.policy.jar). Maybe there is something new between 05/16 ad 05/20.

Are you really sure that the "Charging" is due the android.policy.jar?

Btw, if you are getting a crash when sleep, try wiping cache and fix permissions after intalling the hidebar.....zip file

This is what I get:


----------



## chneora

i have the same peobleme. also i got a message `accept calls?` when i kill apps with the back key.

EDIT: i am on 05/17 official nightly, end when i flash the 05/20. its crash and reboot when you long press on the back key


----------



## 3Dawg

chneora said:


> i have the same peobleme. also i got a message `accept calls?` when i kill apps with the back key.
> 
> EDIT: i am on 05/17 official nightly, end when i flash the 05/20. its crash and reboot when you long press on the back key


 I too got the 'accept calls?' message on killing an application and subsequent reboot.

I have now flashed to the latest official nightly (05/20) and all the problems have stopped.
I think I'll pass on trying this tweak for now, as much as I love it.


----------



## Dubi

up to you. That's the risk you have while running nighty versions.

This "trick" has been working fine since early versions of CM2 and it works fine on my 05/20 built.
I don't see how the change in the policy will affect those things.

This is my current built (I guess is even newer than latest nightly)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/80481277/update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-tenderloin-UNOFFICIAL-signed_0520.zip


----------



## chneora

i flash the 0520 tweak zip file on the last nightly (05/20). its just working great. thanks dubi


----------



## Dubi

chneora said:


> i flash the 0520 tweak zip file on the last nightly (05/20). its just working great. thanks dubi


thanks, that proves I'm not mad


----------



## kuz142

anyone tested on the latest official nightly? (05-22)


----------



## chneora

kuz142 said:


> anyone tested on the latest official nightly? (05-22)


its working great!


----------



## chneora

not working on the last unofficial nightly (28-29/05).


----------



## Dubi

These guys release nighty's as if they were cakes.

Will do a new one with the latest code









(btw thanks for testing)


----------



## Dubi

here it goes:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0529.zip


----------



## kuz142

tested and working great onlatest official nightly 0529

thanks dubi youre the man!


----------



## chneora

not working on the 05/31


----------



## chneora

any update?


----------



## Dubi

i will do one for 31 as soon as i can


----------



## gor

It would be nice if your code could be merged into CM repo.


----------



## Dubi

here it goes, one done with latest code:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0605.zip

I think someone else was going to do it (a hide option, not just the hide while dim one)


----------



## 12paq

gor said:


> It would be nice if your code could be merged into CM repo.


+1


----------



## gor

Thanks again dubi for update!
I've only found 1 app in playstore capable of hiding statisbar and that was "gmd gesturecontrol" but it causes touchscreen problems in some apps and keeps losing permissions.
Your mod used with "button saviour pro" is the best and only must have mod imho.


----------



## ironman

Task Changer Pro + dubi's app are must have for me. I dont update the nightly until dubi releases updated code lol.


----------



## Dubi

it's not that good


----------



## kuz142

ironman said:


> Task Changer Pro + dubi's app are must have for me. I dont update the nightly until dubi releases updated code lol.


I agree. Now i can update again. Thanks dubi


----------



## gor

Working with official nightly 6-07

Not working with official 6-08 (breaks system settings..etc...)



Dubi said:


> it's not that good


functionality and practicality..It's that good!


----------



## cellneuron

Finally tired of flash it again and again. Any way hide the statusbar with just regular installation? I know gesturecontrol can do it.


----------



## Dubi

GMB gesture control uses the method I used at the beginning which is killing the SystemUI process:



Code:


<br />
  public void run()<br />
  {<br />
	this.running = true;<br />
	if (PropertiesRepository.getInstance(this.context).isUseBusyBox())<br />
	{<br />
	  ProcessUtil.execAsRoot("busybox pkill com.android.systemui");<br />
	  if (!this.quit)<br />
		break label86;<br />
	  if (!PropertiesRepository.getInstance(this.context).isUseBusyBox())<br />
		break label131;<br />
	  ProcessUtil.execAsRoot("busybox pkill -CONT com.android.systemui");<br />
	}<br />
	while (true)<br />
	{<br />
	  ProcessUtil.execAsApp("am startservice -n com.android.systemui/.SystemUIService");<br />
	  ProcessUtil.execAsRoot("LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/vendor/lib:/system/lib am startservice -n com.android.systemui/.SystemUIService");<br />
	  SettingsFragment.updateStatus(true);<br />
	  this.running = false;<br />
	  this.quit = false;<br />
	  return;<br />
	  ProcessUtil.execAsRoot("pkill com.android.systemui");<br />
	  break;<br />
	  label86: if (PropertiesRepository.getInstance(this.context).isUseBusyBox())<br />
		ProcessUtil.execAsRoot("busybox pkill -STOP com.android.systemui");<br />
	  while (true)<br />
	  {<br />
		try<br />
		{<br />
		  Thread.sleep(100L);<br />
		}<br />
		catch (InterruptedException localInterruptedException)<br />
		{<br />
		  opgCguMnmOgglVcwyBpaikt7XGnhu1kfTmu8bMZsSzHycx7oenlMom0EecnIHp9Kw7e9pQSxoulscqHmmMpZDpiaJqnL27CcFUtVqXawLFraPwFN2HJt7MSMOzXast1OexOLOCp341aQkfaZAfAICImtk9N91iCsQcjVTBhS5yUNUtE632ZpHm3qlwyDGegbhrOGbxftOM9V1NPa6KgwCdx2O4TOn2ScisGceXyy8B6EWVQUk25TmHKBxdaq4TyI85.xJq4tvBeRQNx8SLkv(localInterruptedException);<br />
		}<br />
		break;<br />
		ProcessUtil.execAsRoot("pkill -STOP com.android.systemui");<br />
	  }<br />
	  label131: ProcessUtil.execAsRoot("pkill -CONT com.android.systemui");<br />
	}<br />
  }<br />
}<br />

It just have a thread which kills the process every time it starts which, in my view, is quite dirty stuff.
Personally, I don't like that method, killing processes on Android is never a good idea, and ever worse if is something like SystemUI

I will stick with my method







, it is just 3 lines of code in the android.policy which cause no side effects on the rest of the system.
only annoyance is that depending on the changes they may add on the main code, it could be incompatible with nightly builds. BUT if you take the risk of run NB, you should be aware that things (even the whole system) could fail to work properly. If you want to do that, have your own build environment and you will be able to do whatever you want to your code (like I do







)

Anyway, Mrbears told me it 06/05 doesn't work with 06/09 so a new in one is in the oven 8)

EDIT:

Here it goes:
http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0610.zip


----------



## gor

Thanks for the update..









working great with official nightly 6-18


----------



## Dubi

New one (just in case someone install the new nightly)

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0620.zip


----------



## sixohtew

I've been following this forum and aeroevans cm9 for the inc2 for a while now and all I can come up with is ics is different for every user.. for a while my inc2 couldn't take a picture without tearing while everyone else said it was fine, with my touch pad I have no issues whatsoever... hell I can even open the camera app without it saying 'no connection to camera' and I can even see. However when I try to take a picture it force closes.. I think it has to do with the frame work of ics and since we really need a working 3.0 kernel, some of us will always have issues.. only problem is we the community along with the devs for our device will have to build it from scratch.. and since we all do this for fun and its not a job I assume it won't happen for a bit... just my 2 cents ;/

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## gor

Dubi said:


> New one (just in case someone install the new nightly)
> 
> http://www.zen24223....en_CM9_0620.zip


Working fine with official 6-24
Thanks again


----------



## lukas77

@Dubi, I'd like to use your code to create same thing in Motorola RAZR xt910. When xt910 is connected to HDMI or Lapdock the is automatically switching view to Android for tablets whith the BAR. I decompiled settings.apk and android.policy.jar but I'm lost how to apply changes from diff file. For me it looks like something is missing from decompiled jar. If you'll look into it I will be grateful.
I attached my decompiled files:
dl.dropbox.com/u/6955264/decompiled_apk.7z

Thanks in advance,
Lukas


----------



## Dubi

You don't need to touch the settings, that was something I did in earlier version to display the option in the settings menu, the only change required is to the PhoneWindowManager.

Are you working with the source code, or just plan to hack it (apktool) because it may not work (it should if is a CM9)


----------



## lukas77

I want to inject it to the official deodexed ROM so no chance to work with source code, I think the only option is to use apktool but I'm kinda lost







Is there a way to make it working with official?


----------



## Dubi

all depends on how that rom was implemented (how diferent is from the CM9)
Will have a look at the your files and see if it can be put there in the smali.

edit:

ok, try this but I'm not sure it will work.

www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/mot.zip

In side the zip is the ToogleBar.apk (to test if the changes work or not) and a new android.policy.jar with the changes in the method that does the hide.
I also add the PhoneWindowManager.smali so you can see the changes in the finishAnimationLw()


----------



## lukas77

Works like a charm, thank you very much. Do you mind if I share it on xda? Is your nickname on xda are also Dubi? I'd like to give you credits.


----------



## Dubi

Glad it works, some times is tricky hacking into the apks .

My user id on XDA is dubidu, I used to visit XDA when doing stuff for WIndows Moblie (back before Android hehehe)

Btw, I did a simple app that can be used to choose as a 'launcher' to deal with the docking event (so you can choose whatever you want as 'Docking' app)
You may use that to automatically execute the ToggleBar (should be in some forum thread here) 8)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23057-changedisable-app-when-connecting-to-touchstone-dock/page__st__10#entry692986


----------



## lukas77

Thanks again, I have another question. What software do you use to apply diffrences to PhoneWindowManager.smali? I trying to do the same in different ROM, I trying to campare (ExamDiff software) your PhoneWindowManager.smali and the other one from newest ICS Leak for Moto RAZR and I can't figure out what supossed to be changed.
I'm Windows user but if I need some specific Linux software I can install it and try. I rather to learn something here and do it on my own then asking you to patch every time the newest ROM will come (ICS Final ROM for RAZR is still on the way).
Thank you I really appriciate it.


----------



## Dubi

If you managed to get the smali I guess you already know how to use the apktool.
You can also use something like "dex2jar" and "jd-gui" to convert the code back to Java, so you can get a better idea of what to change and how the thing works.

In this particular case, what you need to change is the whole finishAnimationLw() method within the PhoneWindowsManager.smali
Mine has the logic to look for the "hide_bar" setting and hide or show the bar.

If you compare the PhoneWindowManager.smali from your 7z file with the one I've included in my zip, you should see that the only diference is the finishAnimationLw() method.
You can use whatever editor to change that (notepad++ and the smali extension is quite good)

If you are going to do that for another device, I suggest try to build the undecompiled pacakge without any changes and see if that works on the device (similar to the orignal one), and then, go and do the changes in whatever smali you want.
That way, if it fails, you can know if the problem was in the decompile/compile or in the changes (not been compatible)

make sense?


----------



## Dubi

Looks like there was a need for a new built (07/04 nightly not compatible) so here it goes, one done with latest code.

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0705.zip


----------



## gor

1 minor bug I noticed is that flash video will not play fullscreen in browsers(tested w/stock,boat,firefox) if bar is hidden prior. You can play flash fullscreen then hide bar while playing.I'm sure this is more of an adobe problem/limitation.
not a big deal to me...just thought it was worth mentioning for anyone having problems with full screen flash.
Appreciate all the updates


----------



## minist

Seems the latest version is conflicting with the 7/7 nightly, sticks on boot animation after flashing


----------



## Dubi

try this:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0707.zip


----------



## minist

Yep, that works :-D


----------



## Dubi

thanks for checking, I don't really use nighty builds so I'll never know when a new version is required.


----------



## minist

hey no problem; if something I made was broken, I'd want to know!


----------



## qendo

Is it possible to make this work for the regular CM9 phones with the top Status bar as well?
I tried to figure out what changes you made from the diff file but didnt have any success =\


----------



## Dubi

umm, I thought most of the ICS phone roms don't have the navigation bar, or have an option to hide it (like AOKP or Paranoid)


----------



## qendo

some do but most do not ^^...
I've been told now on XDA that it's possible to hide it with launcher apps like adw launcher =)
No matter what, thanks for such a fast answer !
Cheers)


----------



## Dubi

so, you want to get rid of the navigation bar right?
If is a CM9 built, it should be possible to do the quick hack in the android.policy.jar (directly in the smali)
If you want, send me the android.policy.jar (or tell me which rom you are using and I can pick it from there) and will try to do it.


----------



## TehWez

Is there an update for the 07-08-2012 nightly?


----------



## Dubi

does 0707 have any problems with 07/08 nighty?


----------



## gor

0707 works fine with 7-08 nightly

update:
0707 is still working fine with nightly 7-12


----------



## Storm

What are the steps in installing "'HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0707" - I currently have CM9 0707 Build. Am I supposed to install it through CWM as if I was installing a new build

update-HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0707

Thanks!


----------



## gor

Storm said:


> What are the steps in installing "'HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0707" - I currently have CM9 0707 Build. Am I supposed to install it through CWM as if I was installing a new build
> 
> update-HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0707
> 
> Thanks!


yes install using cwm or twrp


----------



## gor

thougt I should mention that 0707 does show warning while "optimizing apps" on first launch. something about app violating its self imposed strict mode policy....
noticed this with 7-12 nightly..not sure if warning was displayed prior. doesn't seem to affect anything.


----------



## Dubi

8)

Check if this one works without the error

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0710.zip


----------



## Storm

How can I uninstall this if I do not like how it works?

What I am looking for (and maybe this does it), to find a status bar that is equivalent to the CM7. Whereby, there would be a downward button where you'd click for full-screen, and the program would go into full-screen. How does this program work? Every time you open an app that has full-screen mode it goes into full-screen mode? How do you access the back buttons - by pushing the bottom button (on the screen)?

I am sorry for all these questions, been away for sometime









Thanks guys, realllyyyyyy appreciate your help towards me!!


----------



## Dubi

to uninstall, either make a copy of the /system/framework/android.policy.jar, (which is the file that gets replace when you install the zip throught recovery) and replace and put it back if you want it to "uninstall".
I haven't tried it, but I guess you can copy the original android.policy.jar from your current rom, and replace the one in the "HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_xxxx.zip"
, that will give you a quick way of install/uninstall

Alternative, you can also re-flash the nightly version (which will put back the "original" android.policy.jar)

To get the buttons (back/home/menu) I use ButtonSavior which gives you a soft button bar.
Some people uses some kind of launcher with gestures to execute the "ToggleBar" application (which also gets installed while flashing the zip) to hide/show the bar.

Launchers like Apex will give you the option to use gestures to execute custom apps.


----------



## gor

Dubi said:


> 8)
> 
> Check if this one works without the error
> 
> http://www.zen24223....en_CM9_0710.zip


That fixed it
Thanks again for speedy updates


----------



## c000

is there some way to move the bottom bar to the top of the screen?


----------



## Dubi

c000 said:


> is there some way to move the bottom bar to the top of the screen?


I don't think thee is an easy way.
I know that having big dpi set in your props will have that "side-effect", but not sure what else will do.
It is not the same, but you can completely remove the bar and use ButtomSaviour as your buttom bar (which you can configure to go on top)


----------



## uwndrd

Hey, Dubi. It seems that some apps are hiding the bar by themselves, without additional patches: World of Goo, Osmos, QuickPic, Youtube, some others, i guess. Do those apps use some legitimate bar-hiding technique, or it's the same old system-process-killing stuff, like in GestureControl?


----------



## Dubi

Hi.
as far as I know ( I only checked the gesture one) the only way to do it without support in the rom is killing the systemui process (as I did on the first version)
I thing that new tool which appeared in XDA portal uses the same method (that's why it need root and adb enabled)
I will have look inside









When an application request fullscreen, if the 'hide combo bar' setting is on, CM will completely hide the bar rather than just leave the 3 small dots which is the default behaviour on ICS.


----------



## uwndrd

Dubi said:


> When an application request fullscreen, if the 'hide combo bar' setting is own, CM will completly hide the bar rather than just leave the 3 small dots which is the default behaiovur on ICS.


Thanks. What a dissapointment: i've hoped that that was Google that came up with some proper way to do this.


----------



## nitrous

Bump after 1 month. Can you compile a version for the latest nightlies?


----------



## Dubi

This is the last one I did (after the announcement of the stable version)

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0812.zip

it should work with the latest builds.


----------



## gor

Thanks for update!
works fine with nightly 8-19


----------



## Brawlking

Isn't this an option in the settings of the ROM? Why do we still need a 3rd party fix?


----------



## Dubi

The option in the settings is to hide status/navigation/combo when the application request full screen.
If you have this set enable, rather than see 3 dimmed dots, the whole bar will go, but it only works if the application request fullscreen which not all apps do.
With this "mod" the bar is hidden all the time, no matter what the apps does.


----------



## Brawlking

Dubi said:


> The option in the settings is to hide status/navigation/combo when the application request full screen.
> If you have this set enable, rather than see 3 dimmed dots, the whole bar will go, but it only works if the application request fullscreen which not all apps do.
> With this "mod" the bar is hidden all the time, no matter what the apps does.


Gotcha


----------



## twotone

Has anyone tested this with the 9-3-2012 nightly?


----------



## gor

twotone said:


> Has anyone tested this with the 9-3-2012 nightly?


Works great with 9-3


----------



## OzzieJacks

Working well with September 9th nightly. Thanks


----------



## c000

Dubi said:


> The option in the settings is to hide status/navigation/combo when the application request full screen.
> If you have this set enable, rather than see 3 dimmed dots, the whole bar will go, but it only works if the application request fullscreen which not all apps do.
> With this "mod" the bar is hidden all the time, no matter what the apps does.


trying to figure out something. this hides the bar all the time? forever? or just when you run an app at full screen? what if you want to un-hide the bar? is there a toggle? i don't want to try it until i find out more what it does. or if there is a way to undo it if i dont like it.


----------



## Dubi

this hides the bar no matter what app you use (ormif the app does fullscreen or not
After flashing the zip you will have two new apps, a tooglebar which hides or show the status bar
and a switchscreen (or something like that) to report 1024x600 resolution
A lot of people use some gesture app to launch the togglebar app , there are some mentioned in the first posts.
If you want to 'uninstall' just make a copy of the android.policy.jar before installing and put it back.


----------



## Dubi

Btw.
Thanks guys for testing it with new roms and reporting back, it saves meto do a new built 8)


----------



## kris_atl1

Thanks Dubi, works perfectly on 8/19 nightly. Any option to map the toglebar to the hardware home button on the touchpad?


----------



## shosh

So i have a question. 
with that latest cm9 (9-23ish) installed, i seem to have a problem with the bar toggle. I can hide it, but can't bring it back now. is it just me? or does adw launcher not like it?


----------



## Infinite Jest

So, is there a way to only have the bar be hidden only when the app requests it rather than all of the time?


----------



## Dubi

hi guys,
I was on holiday so couldn't respond to all the post.

krist_alt1:
Not sure if we can remap hardware keys without altering more system files, will check it out

shosh:
I will do a new build (code up to day) and check if there are any problems, If the bar goes away it should go back fine. If it disappear completely it could be that rather than using the "hidebar code" the systemui is crashing, but that should show some errors (at least on in the logcat)

Infinete:
You can use the setting option ('hide combined bar' or something like that) to hide the bar if the application has request full screen (the 3 dimmed dot mode)
that was included in one of the first versions of CM9, it should be somewhere in Settings->System


----------



## Infinite Jest

Dubi said:


> Infinete:
> You can use the setting option ('hide combined bar' or something like that) to hide the bar if the application has request full screen (the 3 dimmed dot mode)
> that was included in one of the first versions of CM9, it should be somewhere in Settings->System


Thanks so much! I think I had tried this when it was first added to the ROM but it may have been a placeholder back then (shortly after alpha 2?).


----------



## shosh

Dubi said:


> hi guys,
> I was on holiday so couldn't respond to all the post.
> 
> krist_alt1:
> Not sure if we can remap hardware keys without altering more system files, will check it out
> 
> shosh:
> I will do a new build (code up to day) and check if there are any problems, If the bar goes away it should go back fine. If it disappear completely it could be that rather than using the "hidebar code" the systemui is crashing, but that should show some errors (at least on in the logcat)
> 
> Infinete:
> You can use the setting option ('hide combined bar' or something like that) to hide the bar if the application has request full screen (the 3 dimmed dot mode)
> that was included in one of the first versions of CM9, it should be somewhere in Settings->System


thanks greatly for your work. Wish you can get this level of support from companies that we pay actual money to.
I was just wondering if this was a common problem or if it was just me. I recently customized tablet using adwlauncher and didn't know if this also occurred using stock.


----------



## Razor512

if there any app or mod that will allow the bottom bar to fine when any application is launched then you can use a swipe up gesture like with webos but instead it will just bring the combined bar back?

I don't like having the bar there all of the time as after using the tablet for a while, you get a burn in of that bar that takes a while to go away, and with IPS panels after a while of repeating this process, it eventually becomes permanent.


----------



## Dubi

Just did a new built with the latest code:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0927.zip

Should work fine with the latest nightlys


----------



## shosh

thanks for the update.

But unfortunately, it still doesn't toggle back on for me using adw launcher. Im pretty sure its the launcher itself as I suspected. It just stays off.


----------



## Dubi

Ummm.

I tried with ADW 1.3.3.56 and it does work, I can hide and unhide with the tooglebar app.

Could be the combination of the nightly version and the ADW. Does it work with the default launcher?


----------



## shosh

you know what, 
it didn't work on adw,
defaulted to stock, tried it there and it worked.
went back to adw and now it works. dunno why, but it does now, thanks.


----------



## roteplex

Is there a way to remap home button so that it may function as a toggle bar app. Could help to have long press as regular home button.


----------



## Dubi

roteplex said:


> Is there a way to remap home button so that it may function as a toggle bar app. Could help to have long press as regular home button.


Try flashing this one.
It should hide/show the bar with a long press in the hardware central buttom

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_1008.zip

I'm not sure if I like it, but give it a try 8)


----------



## roteplex

Thanks so much you are the man, makes HP Touchpad that much more usable.


----------



## roteplex

One thing that I have noticed is that when I longpress and I am in an application like movie player, the home function still activates right afterwards. Is there a way to toggle off the home function, or to have it seperately from longpress, or perhaps switch short press to toggle bar instead of home. Thanks again and awsome application.


----------



## Dubi

Will check if there is a way to filter the button so it doesn't get sent to the othe layers.


----------



## Dubi

Ok, try this one.
Only think I'm not quite "happy" about is that, in some applications, it appears that the screen is not automatically refreshed (adjusting it to the new layout)
This only happens when the bar is toggled back (from hide to show). It is not a big problem because if you have put the bar back is because you will either click some soft button (like back or home) or do something with the app itself.

Anyway, have a look and tell me what think

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_1011.zip


----------



## roteplex

I feel your app has reached perfection. This is really awsome and definately helps in certain apps that are better off using the full 4:3 aspect ratio and enhances the experiance. I am flat broke right now but the moment I get some money I will be sure to donate to you.


----------



## TonyDeez

This app in conjunction with GMD GestureControl and Button Savior is awesome. Tablet OS the way I want it, sweet.


----------



## Dubi

Txs.
It's not that good, but it is something that should be a standard on every single tablet.
Agree that it is only around 96 pixel but I want them all


----------



## ratix0

Dubi, thank you for the fix. This is an awesome fix and I'd strongly push forward to having this feature inside stock CM because its simply crucial and good. I've long dreamt of this feature on my touchpad and this is a dream come true! No more will I accidentally hit the home key while playing some games or something.


----------



## bigredcape

where can i find the guide to install android on my HP Touchpad?


----------



## Dubi

bigredcape said:


> where can i find the guide to install android on my HP Touchpad?


http://rootzwiki.com/forum/278-cyanogenmod-hp-touchpad/


----------



## gor

Dubi said:


> Ok, try this one.
> Only think I'm not quite "happy" about is that, in some applications, it appears that the screen is not automatically refreshed (adjusting it to the new layout)
> This only happens when the bar is toggled back (from hide to show). It is not a big problem because if you have put the bar back is because you will either click some soft button (like back or home) or do something with the app itself.
> 
> Anyway, have a look and tell me what think
> 
> http://www.zen24223....en_CM9_1011.zip


Working great with 10-21
is there anyway to disable vibrate on long press center button?


----------



## Dubi

There is always a way.
Install this one:

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_1011q.zip


----------



## gor

Thanks Dubi, works great!


----------



## buzz86us

Is there any way to flash this with twrp? I have tried twice and this is making me want to switch back to cwm.


----------



## Dubi

I have both ClockWork and TWRP, I normally use TWRP to install new packages and CWM for more complicate stuff.
The zip will work fine with both.


----------



## buzz86us

I tried to flash this but it didn't get authenticated for some reason so I switched back to CWM and it flashed fine.


----------



## Dubi

Umm, that's strange, maybe TWRP is more picky







about signatures.
I always use TWRP but it may work for me because I'm running my own built (so the certificates from the hidebar flash zip and the OS will be the same)
I read somewhere that CM10 will "finally" have an inbuilt option to hide the bar so I guess in a, no too distant future, this mod wont be necessary


----------



## buzz86us

I have CM10 installed and it doesn't have this feature yet do you know if this will work on CM10? ATM I am using GMD Hidebar and it sucks I have to go into the app everytime and press a button.


----------



## gor

does not install on CM10. I then signed zip, but still no go on CM10 11-08 (preview 3).
Dubi please help


----------



## Dubi

It will not work on CM10, for that I need to setup an environment for building CM10 and do the mod in there to generate a new android.policy.jar based on the CM10 code.

The feature in CM10 that I was talking about is called "Expandable desktop"

http://androidspin.com/2012/10/29/cm10-getting-expandable-desktop-added-to-its-features/

It should do the same as my mod. Not sure if is already in the Touchpad CM10 or not.

Will see if I have time to setup a CM10 box, Could go the other route of hacking the smali, but it is always safer doing it from source (boring but safer







)


----------



## gor

The Expandable Desktop is currently not included...imho your mod is the better solution.


----------



## drmarble

Expanded desktop is in jcsullins' latest CM10 build. Just hold down the power button and choose to enable it. Poof, no more bar. when you want the bar back to use the buttons, just hold down the power button again and choose disable expanded desktop.


----------



## gor

drmarble said:


> Expanded desktop is in jcsullins' latest CM10 build. Just hold down the power button and choose to enable it. Poof, no more bar. when you want the bar back to use the buttons, just hold down the power button again and choose disable expanded desktop.


I'm running Jcsullins' 11-08 build and no "expanded desktop" option in shutdown menu...only, power off,reboot,profile and airplane mode. Others at xda have also mentioned expanded desktop not being present. So not sure how you have it.


----------



## Dubi

Ok, took me a while to get a CM10 build env  but here it is









Try this one for CM10:

http://www.zen24223....n_CM10_0810.zip

It doesn't include the Toogle/Shrinks apps, but it does the hide/show the bar when pressing the central button as it does in CM9


----------



## buzz86us

can you explain what you mean by central button does it show in the shutdown/restart menu or do I hit the button on the front that brings me back to main?
Sorry you were a bit vague...


----------



## drmarble

You are right, the expanded desktop isn't in jcsullins' rom. I have it because it was in my personal build which I overwrote with his rom. In my rom I set the variable that enables it and his rom didn't erase that. On my touchpad I have the power menu option but do longer have the optiion to turn the presence of this option on and off from settings. I also kept my Trebuchet patch (I don't know if he icluded it or not). Sorry to mislead you folks. It is a nice feature for reading comic books. I'll submit the expanded desktop patch for tenderloin to gerrit and maybe jcsullins will include it in his next version.


----------



## gor

Dubi said:


> Ok, took me a while to get a CM10 build env but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one for CM10:
> 
> http://www.zen24223....n_CM10_0810.zip
> 
> It doesn't include the Toogle/Shrinks apps, but it does the hide/show the bar when pressing the central button as it does in CM9


Working great, Thanks You!
It appears "Home key long press" also shows "recent apps". to disable recent apps menu on long press: settings>system>hardware keys>enable custom actions(check)>home key(long press)>no action


----------



## Dubi

Didn't realize it also shows the recent apps, Good to know there is a way to disable it


----------



## kayhan1996

Hey guys good news! the November 16 CM10 experimental has the expanded desktop built in but you will have to enable it in Settings>System>Power menu>Expanded desktop. After that whenever you need to hide the bottom bar just hold the power button until the power menu comes up and then touch the expanded desktop option.


----------



## buzz86us

I for one would like to thank dubi for all his work and quick updates you have made reading comics in CM9 over the months a total delight.


----------



## gor

Dubi, is there any chance of modifying togglebar.apk to work with "expanded desktop"? Then we can remap buttons,gestures etc..using third party apps to toggle the expanded desktop.

Thanks again for all your work and time for the many,many,many updates you've posted for this mod. It has been greatly appreceiated.


----------



## Dubi

Haven't tried it (I'm still running CM9 until the Sound fixes are checked in so I can do my own CM10) but this should work

http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ToggleBarCM10.apk
http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ToggleBarCM10.zip

First try installing the apk as any other app, if that doesnt work, try the flashable zip from recovery (it is a system setting so not sure if a non system app will be able to change it)


----------



## gor

Thanks You very much for the togglebar apk.
The apk is working great, haven't tried zip yet.
Now CM10 is perfect!(with exception for those who use camera)

Dubi, You should give CM10 a try. The latest build 11-16 is very stable,smooth and fast!. everything that was working in cm9 is now working in cm10.


----------



## Dubi

Glad it works. I must admin, I should have "officially" added the hide feature in CM9 but I'm too lazy 8)

I will install CM10 but when you managed to built your own CM versions, you like to use only "home-bread" versions, I will check if JC has checking the changes for sound in gerrit and if so I think I will do the move 8)


----------



## izeltokatl

I use gmd gesture control. I program it to have 4 finger swipe up and the bottom bar closes.swipe again and it expands again. I also have a corner swipe that kills the app I'm in. Also have other gestures like a 4 finger side swipe to change apps.

Sent from my Touchpad with CM9


----------



## gor

izeltokatl said:


> I use gmd gesture control. I program it to have 4 finger swipe up and the bottom bar closes.swipe again and it expands again. I also have a corner swipe that kills the app I'm in. Also have other gestures like a 4 finger side swipe to change apps.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad with CM9


I've tried GMD, but it causes too many problems e.g.,sometimes removes static wallpaper(when hiding/unhiding bar), effects performance in games, touch becomes unresponsive briefly in some games,hiding status bar does not work in some apps.
The best solution I've found to date has been using dubi's mod with "Button Savior Pro". In Button Savior's settings simply remap "phone" button to "togglebar". With a slight swipe, button savior appears and I can use it to navigate,show menu,recent apps etc... or toggle status bar...then button savior auto hides itself after 1.5 secs of non-use(user defined). note that only paid version of Button Savior allows remapping,adding,removing buttons.
I have not noticed any performance issues or bugs using the dubi/button savior combo.


----------



## gor

it seems the new togglebar.apk works with the "expanded desktop" feature in cm10..so no need to flash zip(replace androidpolicy.jar)

this method tested with 12-11 and 12-16 cm10 preview from *here*


----------



## buzz86us

is there any way you can adapt this to stick pcs? I am considering keeping the MK809 instead of the MK808 but there is no CM10 install for the 809...


----------



## SylvianDark

I really loathe that notification bar. Not sure why it bugs me so much but when I'm reading manga in Manga Watcher it just seems the experience is ruined by losing part of the screen.

I'll read through this thread and hopefully find something to exorcise that demon bar.


----------



## Dubi

If you are on CM9 you will need the mod (the last version http://www.zen24223....en_CM9_1011.zip should work fine with the latest nightly builds)
If you are on CM10, the code to hide the bar is already there,Called expanded desktop or something like that. You can get there through the Power menu or if lazy, just download http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/ToggleBarCM10.apk


----------



## YogiCrusher

Hey Dubi, looks like it doesn't work in cm9 anymore: 20130210 nightly flash with twrp fails (checked the file for corruption ofcoz), same for 20130127. Error: Status 2 Would you be able to have a look? thx very much in advance! Rgds, Y.


----------



## Dubi

Try this one. Fresh from the oven










http://www.zen24223.zen.co.uk/HideBar_ShrinkScreen_CM9_0217.zip


----------



## YogiCrusher

aww, nuts! same error. could it be then sth about the recovery prog itself? what do you use? mine is twrp 2.4.1.0. i am sure it worked before but my twrp was also a bit younger...

btw. thanks for your help, really appreciated!

btw. just noticed the file seems to be double-packed, there is the same zip within a zip file...tried to split the files, but it still doesn't work for me...Status 2.

another one: just found this in release notes for twrp release notes "Since TWRP 2.3 is based on AOSP jelly bean sources, TWRP now uses recovery API 3 instead of 2. Some zips may no longer work if the developer is using an out-of-date update-binary. This API change should not be a problem on newer devices, but older devices will probably encounter several zips that need to be updated. If needed, you can try using this update-binary that was compiled with current sources. It goes in your zip file in the META-INF/com/google/android folder. If you're getting a status error 2 during zip install, then an outdated update binary is almost certainly to blame."
...checking this.


----------



## Dubi

Umm..

So what fails? The install of the zip or the mod itself?

I have both CWM and TWRP (one of the first versions) and with both the mod install without problems.
You can always do a manual install, the only thing needed to get the mod working is to replace the android.policy.jar in /system/framework with the one in the zip. That should give you the option to hide the bar with both the tooglebar apk tool or pressing the home button.


----------



## YogiCrusher

yup, your twrp is probably way old, dropped the new update-binary in the package and seems it ran fine this time, one weird thing when htp booted up I observed "%$1$s running" during reconfiguration of android (normally is sth else) and lock screen now seems happy to tell me "No SIM Card", other than that tooglebar apk works.... errm...home button should also work? seems nope...lemme check again.


----------



## Dubi

Yep, long press in the home button should hide/show the bar.
I just pick the new code (repo sync) and do a rebuild as I always do before creating a new version of the mod, so it should be the same as always.
I can put my build somewhere (dropbox) if you want to try it, it should be a code as today.


----------



## YogiCrusher

"No SIM Card" thing shows in place of "Charging" message on lockscreen (when usb plugged in)
long press/short press on home screen doesn't work, i am thinking maybe it has sth to do with the fact that I previously applied trebuchet patch for 120dpi (running120/132dpi here): update-trebuchet-tablet-0.6-signed.zip (eyeballer's work if I remember right?)
out of these 2 "no sim card" is slightly more annoying... if you can think of sth then it would be cool, if not no worries. i will try to restore and reapply this mod again next 1-2 days and report back if I make further observations.
btw. I can post the modified zip somewhere...just let me find a place somewhere...
not sure what you meant by rebuild?

anyway it works, can't be too picky 
thanks so much for your time!
over&out for tonight.
rgds,Y.


----------



## Dubi

HI,

I basically do a build of the whole CM9 (like the official nighlty build you installed).
Then after that, I do the changes in the code to add the logic to hide/show the bar and do a simple build of just that component (android.policy.jar) which is what I put in a zip file to create a "flashable" installer.

I will upload by whole build to dropbox tomorrow and you can try install it, it should be the same as whatever nighlty build was compiled today (same source code level)
Will check if the trebuchet shows any weird behaivour on mine, I always use Apex launcher so never check with the default launcher.

Will post back tomorrow 8)


----------



## Dubi

This is my CM9 build (with the code as yesterday)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/80481277/cm-9-20130217-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

try installing this one and then the hide_bar mod.


----------



## c000

i found something similar on xda http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2056208
i have not personally tested it to see how it works


----------



## Dubi

That one has all my blessings








Good app.


----------

